# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  C'fare ndodh pas vdekjes !!!

## huggos

KU JANË TË VDEKURIT ???



Sot jetojmë. Nesër do të vdesim. Kësaj gjëje nuk mund t'i shmangemi dot.
Por çfarë vallë na pret pastaj?? çfarë do të bëhemi?? ku do të shkojmë???
Të gjithë kemi pasur njerëz të dashur që kanë vdekur. A do t'i shohim vallë përsëri??

Çfarë është njeriu???
Vjen në këtë botë për të jetuar disa vjet dhe pastaj zduket??
Llogjika jonë s'na ndriçon  për çfarë bëhet "matanë" dhe  farë na pret "pastaj" duke hedhur vetëm hipoteza rreth gjërave "të mbinatyrëshme".

Jetojmë në një epokë që ka hyjnizuar shkencën. Por me të vërtetë kush shkencëtar mund të të thotë se ku vajti ati yt, nëna jote ose fëmija yt që ti dikur i varrose???  
Cili shkencëtar do të mund të të ngushëllojë ndërkohë që gjendesh pranë arkivolit të njeriut tënd të dashur??? 
Shkencëtarët janë pa fjalë para trupave të vdekur....
Sidoqoftë askush nuk mund të pretendojë se s'ka diferencë midis një njeriu të gjallë dhe një të vdekur. Sigurisht, nëse matim peshën e një njeriu para vdekjes dhe menjëherë pas vdekjes, do të shohim që ajo është përpikshmërisht e njëjtë. Ai njeri nuk humbi  në peshë, por, humbi diçka tjetër që përbënte ekzistencën e tij. Ai humbi të qenurit e trupit të tij. Shkenca na siguron se mbas vënies së trupit në dhe, ai dekompozohet në substancat që e përbëjnë pa u asgjësuar. Trupi humbet sintezën dhe formën, me shndërrimin e çdo pjesë e tij përbërëse në diçka tjetër.
Por çfarë ndodh vallë me atë element jetësor të padukshëm që bën trupin të lëvizë, të mendojë, të ndjejë,dhe të egzistojë në trajtën përkatëse të tij??? Atë "diçkanë" e quajmë zakonisht "shpirt" ose "frymë". Prandaj kur dikush vdes themi se i "doli shpirti" ose "dha frymën". Po çfarë bëhet dhe ku shkon ky njeri jo material që vetëm dikush i pa mend do të thoshte se nuk egziston???
Humbet????  Zhduket???? Barazohet me hiçin???? apo, vazdon të jetojë në trajtë jomateriale, i ndarë nga trupi që ngelet në dhe????

Për një cështje kaq të rëndësishme sic është jeta pas vdekjes nuk ndihmojnë as pak hipotezat. Kemi nevojë për të vërteta të sigurta. Ka vallë mundësi të gjendet burim i saktë dhe i sigurtë të hedhi dritë mbi realitetin "matanë" varrit ????

----------


## krispi

Cdo shkencetar sado medioker apo edhe jo shkencetar qofte gjeja e pare qe do te thote eshte: Te dashurit tend i pushoi se funksionuari truri qe bente trupin te levizte dhe te ishte ai qe ishte ne jete.
Pra asnje mister shkencor s'ka ketu.
Ajo c'ka vjen pas vdekjes eshte vertet nje mister edhe per shkencetaret por jo per arsyet e mesiperme.
Megjithese askush s'eshte kthyer ta tregoje c'ka pare andej te gjithe besojme se ka dicka, e fundja pse jo?
Me mire te nisesh per diku sesa per askund

Krispi

----------


## Shën Albani

Para qindra vjeteve nuk kemi ekzistuar, edhe me vone nuk do te ekzistojme. Ekzistenca ketu eshte nje dhurate, ose fat. Pas vdekjes kalbemi,  sí cdo gje tjeter. Nese i besojme religjioneve , atehere do te jemi te perjetshem: kush do te deshironte te jetoje miliarda vjet ???? Madje pa punuar, pa dashuruar dmth. merzi totale !!!! Ky eshte parrajsi !!!

----------


## nimue

Nuk mund te flitet per trupin pa permendur gjene me kryesore .ate qe na lidh ne me trupin tone.ate qe na ben te ndjejme emocione ,qe ne ben te inatosemi, qe na ben te dashurojme te enderrojme .......dhe ky eshte SHPIRTI qe sado te mos shihet eshte nje pjese e pandashme e jona.Atehere c'fund do te kete pjesa kryesore e trupit tone.Une nuk dua te besoj se ai do shkoje te nise nje jete te re ne trupin e nje luani apo te nje milingone.Une besoj se per te ruhet nje gje akoma me e bukur dhe per kete mundohem qe te mos lendoj as ate dhe as trupin tim.Sepse n.q.s. une do bashkepunoj me to e di se ky bashkepunim do kete frytet e saj te mira .Per sa i perket shkencetareve ju keshilloj te lexoni librin Gjunezimi i Evolucionit te shkrimtarit Harun Yahya dhe .............mos harroni se feja eshte shkence.
Paqja dhe meshira e ALLAHUT qofte me ju.........

----------


## Shën Albani

"mos harroni se feja eshte shkence."

Prandaj eshte shkruar ne vargje dhe e rimuar ne menyre poetike. Meqenese feja eshte shkence ajo e para ka treguar se toka ishte e rrumbullaket dhe se toka i kishte pese kontinente dhe ajo ka treguar se  njeriu ekziston tash e 6 milion vjet ne kete planete.


Cfare shkencetari e konsideron veten ky far Haruni ???? Ky nuk eshte asnjefar autoritetit ne boten shkencore, apo ndoshta na keshillon te lexojme perralla arabe, te cilet Kuranin e shpallin shkence mbi shkenca, thuase deshira e Zotit ishte te dergoje libra shkencor, e ne fakt Kurani  u dedikohen masave te thjeshta analfabete te cilet nuk dinin se cka duhej te hanin dhe me kend duhej te martoheshin......

----------


## Mina

Ne jemi te paafte per te parashikuar por gjithsesi, cdokush nga ne shpreh nje mendim te vetin. Per mua jeta vazhdon edhe pas vdekjes por shpirti nuk e njeh kohen, vetem hapesiren. Idealistet e pranojne jeten e pertejme ndersa materialistet jo. Dhe diku kam lexuar qe materialistet ngaqe nuk e pranojne ndarjen e shpirtit nga trupi, kthehen ne vampire dhe vazhdojne te "jetojne" duke vjedhur energjine e te tjereve.

----------


## nimue

Nuk e di a e din dallimin mes nje shkrimtari dhe nje shkencetari?Harun Yahya eshte thjesht nje shkrimtar i cili mundohet te zgjeroje horizontet e njerezve te cilet jane bere rober te shkences moderne dhe te shkencetareve te verber evolucioniste.Ne kohen kur u shkruajt Kur'ani vertet njerezit ishin analfabete dhe primitive po une pyes veten Po ne ne cfare niveli jemi me shkencen e perparuar?Sepse me vjen pak si e veshtire te besoj se dinosauri u kthye ne zog e hipopotami ne peshk.Pasi do doja te besoja se edhe bretkosa u kthye ne princ.Persa i perket Kuranit do benit mire te lexonit dicka me shume qe te pasuroni edhe enciklopedine e dijeve tuaja dhe n.q.s nuk keni lexuar asgje do ishte me mire te mos shpreheshit fare.
Feja eshte shkence sepse kur shkencetaret materialiste nuk kane pergjigje per pyetjet qe i drejtojne vehtes si mund te kene per pyetjet tona.

Une di ate qe nuk di asgje......sokrates

----------


## Shën Albani

Mina thot

"Dhe diku kam lexuar qe materialistet ngaqe nuk e pranojne ndarjen e shpirtit nga trupi, kthehen ne vampire dhe vazhdojne te "jetojne" duke vjedhur energjine e te tjereve."

I nderuar Mina,
 perrallat e vampireve kane vleren e vet ne nje moshe me te re, ketu jo. Ate qe e ke lexuar dhe nuk din ku e ke lexuar, nuk dmomethene se ka ndonje vlere, per femijet po.....

Nimue:
"Sepse me vjen pak si e veshtire te besoj se dinosauri u kthye ne zog e hipopotami ne peshk"

Ty te vjet veshtire , por gjera te tilla shkenca i prezenton me fakte. Se ka ndodhur ashtu nuk eshte cudi, por eshte cudi pse ishte e tille deshira e Perendise.
Kuranin e kam lexuar dhe vertete nuk kam gjetur gje nga Zoti ka shume lufta, ka ligje :ndalime dhe lejime, martesa edhe ate me shume gra, shkurorzime, prinderit e profetit ne xhenem etj. por shkencore nuk eshte se me kete e ofendon Zotin. Qellimi i Zotit nuk ka qene te sjelle libra te shkencave ekzakte, por ka derguar rregulla morale, ashtu sic bejne kushtetuta sot, meqenese deshiron Kuranin ja po t´i sjelle disa pjese nga kjo poezi ( Kuran ne arabisht dmth. poezi )

me thuaj mendon se Zoti ka shkrua kete poezi ja nje sure , mendon vertete se Zoti eshte aq i padijshem , apo qellimisht e konsideron poet. A e din se Kurani ne arabisht eshte i rimuar fund e krye ?!:

 Zilzal    

Me emrin e Allahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!  
  Kur të dridhet toka me dridhjen e saj të fuqishme,
 Dhe të nxjerrë toka atë që ka në mbrendinë e saj (barrën nga brenda),
 Dhe njeriu të thotë: çka kjo (që bën këtë dridhje)?
  Atë ditë, ajo i rrëfen tregimet e veta,
 Ngase Zoti yt e ka urdhëruar atë.
 Atë ditë njerëzit shfaqen të ndarë në grupe që të shpërblehen për veprat e tyre.
 E kushe punoi ndonjë të mirë, që pëshon sa grimca, atë do ta gjejë.
 Dhe kush punoi ndonjë të keqe sa grimca, atë do ta gjejë.



E pa: "Ngase Zoti yt e ka urdhëruar atë." Zoti urdherueka termete per t´i vrare njerzit, ju verete mendoni se Zoti eshte Hitler! Me vjen keq per besim tuaj nga frika, e jo nga bindja!
Zoti eshte dashuria e pakufishme, perkryeshmeria, ai nuk mirret me " zbrazjen e barres se tokes" kete ta shpjegon shkenca pse ndodh.....kaq se dola nga tema

----------


## skerdi

Trupi  dekompozohet,  vdes  etj.   Shpirti  vazhdon  te  jetoje,  eshte  dicka  pa  ere,  pa  peshe  pa  shije  etj  etj.   Askush  nuk  mund  ta  vrase  shpirtin.   Eshte  si  nje  rryme  energjie.   Asgje  nuk  zhduket  pa  lene  gjurme.   Trupi  shnderrohet  ne  dicka  tjeter.   Po  shpirti??   Ne  cfare  shnderrohet  do  te  ishte  nje  kapitull  tjeter.   E  rendesishme  eshte  qe  shpirti  nuk  vdes.
Nese  shpirti  le  trupin  pas  vdekjes  nuk  ia  vlen  ta  diskutojme.   Kurrsesi  jo.   Perkundrazi  eshte  trupi  qe  le  shpirtin.   Shpirti  nuk  le  gje,  trupi  dorezohet.

Per  mendimin  tim  pyetja  qendren  nese  mendja  jone,  vetedija,  ego-ja  vazhdon  te  jete  i  vetedijshem  per  existencen  e  shpirtit.   Ose  anasjelltas,  eshte  shpirti  ne  dijeni  per  cfare  ka  ndodhur  me  trupin  te  cilit  i  perkiste?   Apo  thjesht  shnderrohet  ne  dicka  qe  ne  nuk  e  dime  ose  kurre  nuk  do  ta  dime??


Sa  per  ata  qe  tallen  me  evolucionin,   mendoj  se  nqs  e  kane  lexuar  nuk  e  kane  kuptuar.
Shkenca  nuk  i  ka  te  gjitha  pergjigjet,  prandaj  vazhdon  te  existoje.   Po  t'i  kishte  te  gjitha  pergjigjet,  mbase  do  te  ishte  fundi  i  botes.   Te  pakten  shkenca  nuk  pretendon  t'i  dije  te  gjitha  pergjigjet  sic  pretendon  Kurani  apo  Bibla,  qe  me  shume  se  cdo  gje  sollen  konfuzion  tek  njerezit.   Me  falni  se  po  dal  nga  tema.
Eshte  me  mire  te  dime  disa  pyetje  se  sa  te  "gjitha"  pergjigjet.  (James  Thurber).

----------


## Mina

Disa gjera kane edhe kuptim te figurshem, mos i merrni shabllon!

----------


## huggos

Eshte e drejte se per te dhene nje mendim per ceshtjen pas vdekjes, nuk mund te bazohemi ne shkence , pasi nuk mund te egzistoje asnje shpjegim shkencor per te. 

Per te kuptuar me qarte se cfare i ndodh nje njeriu pas vdekjes ndoshta duhet te bejme disa ndarje te nevojshme. 

Selia e personalitetit te njeriut d.m.th. vetdergjegjia, vullneti, vendi i pranimit dhe vleresimit te çdo informacioni si edhe klasifikimit te tij, arkivi i kujteses, vendi qe shpalosen ndjenjat etj. quhet "shpirt". 

"Trupi" pershkruhet si prona dhe mjeti i shpirtit me ane te te cilit lidhet komunikimi i tij me boten materiale. 

"Fryma" pershkruhet gjithashtu si mjeti qe iu dha njeriut per tu lidhur me Krijuesin edhe ne pergjithesi per te komunikuar me boten frymore. 

***
Bota "materiale": perban çdo gje me ane te se ciles marrim informacion nepermjet pese shqisave te trupit, Bota materiale = ajo qe rrethon trupin.

Bota "frymore" :perban Zotin, engjejt, djallin, demonet, dhe shpirtat e njerezve d.m.th. te gjithe qeniet jo materiale, "vendin" edhe gjendjen qe ata ndodhen.

Bota "shpirterore" :perban arkivin personal çdo njeriu p.sh. mendimet, kujtimet, ndjenjat, fandazin e tij, etj, "boten e brendshme" te njeriut. 

Bota "frymore" edhe ajo "shpirterore" jane te dyja jo materiale por ne asnje menyre nuk indetifikohen ose barazohehen. Engjejt, demonet, dialli, nuk jane "shpirtra" dhe akoma  me teper Perendia, ata jane "frymera". "Shpirt" eshte vetem njeriu. Perben gabim trashanik te gaterojme keto te dy bote te ndryshme.

Njeriu i brendshem, "shpirti" del ose komunikon me boten materiale me ane te trupit (natyra e tij materiale) dhe me boten jomateriale te frymerve me ane te frymes te tij (natyra e tij frymore) duke pranuar nga te dyja botet elemente me te cilet ai pasuron boten  e tij te brendshme, "boten shpirterore".

Tani a mund te flasim pak me konkretisht ???


Kur njeriu vdes cndodh??

----------


## nimue

Nje nga kuptimet e fjales Kur'an eshte "ai qe lexohet".Me poezi e perralla merren shkencetaret evolucioniste te cilet na paraqesin fosile te shpikura nga mendja e tyre.Duke qene se jane kaq te zote perse nuk merren me prodhimin e nje proteine apo me shpjegimin e ADN-se e cila ka nje strukture shume te komplikuar dhe  "nderhyrjet e rastesishme "mund te shkaktojne vetem dem ne kete strukture.Do me pelqente shume te lexoja keto fakte ku bazohet shkenca sepse me sa kam lexuar une fosili i bletes (miliona vjecar )nuk ka asnje ndryshim nga ai i bletes se sotme,apo ai i nje milingone ose nje pilivese.
Me vjen keq edhe per karakterin tone i cili eshte shume krenar per te iu bindur frikes te cilen nuk e shikon dot.Por sic kemi respektin dhe dashurine per ate qe na lind duhet te ndjejme respekt e dashuri (dhe jo frike)nga ai qe na dhuron jeten.Sepse une duke mos pasur frike duke mos besuar ate qe shkruhet ne kuran(dashurine per fqinjet,per prinderit, per paqen )une mund te marr thiken e te vras ke te dua vetem sepse zoti me kujton se ai eshte shume me i fuqishem se sa une ?....................
Jo une vertet mendoj se ai eshte i meshirshem dhe eshte ne cdo hap te jetes time .
Do beje mire qe Kur'anin te mos e lexosh duke menduar Hitlerin por duke menduar si nje shok qe te jep udhezime ,keshilla ,dhe te afron me shume me bukurite e jetes.

"Ai eshte qe ju krijon (formon )ju ne mitra ashtu si te doje.S'ka zot pas tij e qe eshte fuqiplote i urti." (Kur'an 3:6)

----------


## Shën Albani

gjerat e thella mund te te jene te figurshme, por jo ato me nje cektesi eksplicite: eskivimet e tilla nuk ndihmojne askend. Nese gjen dicka te figurshme aty, sille edhe nje here te kopjuar dhe na ndihmo t´i kuptojme figurat stlistike te atyre 4 rreshtave!!!

Kam respket per sinqeritetin, por jo per salto mortalet!

Nimue une shpreha mendimin tim pe Kuranin, nese ty te nevojitet , atehere ndoshta edhe te ndihmon, fatkeqeisht une nuk kam gjetur gje hyjnore aty, por shume gjera qe mund te hishen posht. Sidoqofte kjo eshte fe dhe kam respekt per besimin tend, nese te kam ofenduar padashje, te kerkoje ndjese!

----------


## elda

Une mendoj se  jeta eshte nje  prove dhe besoj qe jeta vazhdon edhe pas vdekjes dhe trupi eshte vetem nje veshje e shpirtit.

----------


## nimue

Shen Albanit..............


Nese dikush do me kerkonte qe une te fshihesha ne nje vend ku nuk do me gjente asnjeri une nuk do mundesha sepse e di qe diku eshte nje force e padukshme por e shume fuqishme qe me ndjek ne cdo hap.Dhe eshte kjo dhe arsye te tjera qe me forcojne besimin dhe me bejne gjithnje e me shume kurioze per te kuptuar jeten dhe ate qe vjen pas saj.Me vjen keq pasi nuk do doja te shprehesha ne ate menyre ne shkrimin e meparshem por mendoj se duhet ti shohim gjerat ne menyre me konkrete dhe objektive.
Sipas dijetareve islame Kur'ani "rinohet" cdo dite Pasi ishte e veshtire te kuptoje Kur'anin ne kohen kur eshte shkruar por tani fale shkences e cila na tregon per rregullin qe ekziston ne toke dhe ne hapesire eshte e mundur te kuptohen me mire edhe ajetet ne Kur'an te cilet na flasin shume qarte per kete rregull.

----------


## The Dardha

Pak delikate...

Idealiste mendojne: Se shpirti i njeriut kalon ne nje dimension tjeter...

Ekzistencialistet mendoje: Njeriu thjesht nderojne materie pra kthehen dhe behen thjesht nje riprocesim ne procesin e natyres.

Une mendoj: Eshte e veshtire te pergjigjesh se cndodh prapa vdekjes, por une them se do te jete njesoj me ate perpara lindjes, se di ndoshta!!!

----------


## Mina

Kur vdes njeriu zakonisht thone qe i doli shpirti. Ku shkoi ky shpirt? A mundet te pergjigjeni?

----------


## Puhiza

Ai shpirti duhet te jetoje Mina,
Te pakten per mua, une e kam te nevojshme madje te domosdoshme te besoj se shpirti im ekziston dhe madje disa here kam pershtypjen se ka ekzistuar dhe me pare (deja-vu). Sa per te ardhmen e tij, nuk di cte them, por besoj ne nje ekzistence te perjetshme te tij, per vete faktin se i besoj dhe vetedijes. Nuk ka mundesi te humbe vetedija e njeriut. Nuk e di.
Nejse,

----------


## Puhiza

Ai shpirti duhet te jetoje Mina,
Te pakten per mua, une e kam te nevojshme madje te domosdoshme te besoj se shpirti im ekziston dhe madje disa here kam pershtypjen se ka ekzistuar dhe me pare (deja-vu). Sa per te ardhmen e tij, nuk di cte them, por besoj ne nje ekzistence te perjetshme te tij, per vete faktin se i besoj dhe vetedijes. Nuk ka mundesi te humbe vetedija e njeriut. Nuk e di.
Nejse,

----------


## huggos

Sic deri tani eshte thene drejt vdekja eshte ndarja e dy natyrave qe karakterizojne njeriun, te natyres materiale nga ajo jomateriale. Te shpirtit dhe te frymes nga trupi. Njeriu eshte krijuar me nje trup material dhe nje shpirt frymor. Kur njeriu pushon se ekzistuari si nje lidhje trupi dhe shpirti, atehere themi se ka vdekur. Jeta eshte bashkimi i shpirtit me trupin. Vdekja eshte ndarja e tyre. 

Vdekja vret trupin natyror, material te njeriut, por kjo nuk do te thote se ajo vret dhe aftesine e tij per te menduar si shpirt, i ndare nga ekzistenca e tij materiale. Perderisa nuk eshte trupi por shpirti ai qe mendon, deshiron, planifikon, mendon, etj, atehere dalim ne perfundimin se ekzistenca e vetedijshme e njeriut pas vdekjes nuk varet nga trupi. Pra, shpirti i njeriut qe ndahet nga trupi pasi ai vdes, vazhdon te jete i ndergjegjshem, te kete vetedije.

drejt ?!!

----------

